# My Modified Version of Elmer's #11 Radial Finished



## Metal Butcher (Mar 8, 2009)

Here's some pictures of my latest engine. The basis for this build was Elmer's chapter 11 radial. I made quite a few changes from the original plans. Some of the basic changes included changing the bolt circle to accommodate round cylinders and cylinder heads. This exposed the four mounting studs and required the use of external porting to the cylinder heads. The piston size was reduced to .500'' X .500'' which required the cylinder skirt to be opened up a bit for piston rod clearance. Due to the larger cylinder heads it was necessary to raise the crank case block to 1'' for clearance, this also allowed the use of a larger base. To match the raised height of the crank case the bearing block was height was raised by 5/8''. Since I raised the height of the bearing block and crank case, I choose to use a larger flywheel to offset the larger sized cylinder heads.

I took eleven days to build this engine from start to finish. I did the final assembly and break in yesterday evening despite being ill with the flu for the past four days. After assembly I noticed the bearings were binding slightly and I had to make several adjustments using the four screws that hold the bearing block and the crank block. After about 10 minutes of running the engine smoothed out nicely and it feels very smooth when spun by hand.The engine is very quit and runs great. It will run dead slow on 1 lb or less of air, and on 5 lbs its plenty fast! 

Completing this engine was a very satisfying experience. Words can not describe the feeling I get seeing one of my builds run for the first time. I hope you enjoy the photos. 
MB






Front view showing my unusual flywheel.




I used phosphor bronze bushings on the bearing block and crank case.




The intake is located on the right side of the valve housing.




I drilled a passage for oil drainage and added a short spigot capped with a Teflon sealed 4-40 screw to act as a drain plug.




I went with a slightly larger vent plug tapped for and threaded 5/16''-40. The added muffler does actually work and reduces exhaust sound considerably although it is not necessary.
Here is a link to photos that can be viewed original size: http://groups.yahoo.com/group/Elmer...riginal&mode=tn&order=ordinal&start=1&dir=asc


----------



## joeby (Mar 8, 2009)

Very nice!

 Only eleven days! I might have a few projects needin' done around here, like an addition on the shop. You could probably squeeze that in by April!

Kevin


----------



## Metal Butcher (Mar 8, 2009)

joeby  said:
			
		

> Very nice!
> 
> Only eleven days! I might have a few projects needin' done around here, like an addition on the shop. You could probably squeeze that in by April!
> 
> Kevin


Sorry to old for that anymore.

Use speed and accuracy to accomplish your goal.

With the footing/foundation done, materials on site, it should not take more than 3 days with a GOOD helper!

Best of luck.

MB


----------



## Brass_Machine (Mar 8, 2009)

Wow. That turned out very very nice. I see a nominee for Potm for next month. Very cool. I am going to have to build my version (the 3d model) I did awhile ago. Gotta say I love radials.

Eric


----------



## cfellows (Mar 8, 2009)

Great looking engine, MB. Nice work! Got a video in the works? 

Chuck


----------



## Metal Butcher (Mar 8, 2009)

Thanks to every one for the wonderful compliments!

Chuck- I wish I could do videos, I'll ask. I get help with the still pictures. 

Its hard for an old dog to learn new tricks, especially complex ones! :big:

MB


----------



## Metal Butcher (Mar 8, 2009)

Brass_Machine  said:
			
		

> Wow. That turned out very very nice. I see a nominee for Potm for next month. Very cool. I am going to have to build my version (the 3d model) I did awhile ago. Gotta say I love radials.
> 
> Eric


Thanks for the compliment and the suggestion as a potential nominee. I'm sure there are more experienced and deserving members doing superior work for that honor. After all I'm just past a beginner (newbie).

I would love to see your version (3d model). The radial design is a fascinating base for design and modification for those leaning (like me) in that direction. actually, I believe most if not all of Elmer's work and the work of others could easily be built to suit individual taste. All it would take ispatience and will power. And when one is ready a dose of speed with accuracy.

MB


----------



## 4156df (Mar 8, 2009)

Wow. Very nice. Particularly impressive that it runs on such low pressure. What is the painted? finish and process?

Regards,
Dennis


----------



## Metal Butcher (Mar 8, 2009)

4156df  said:
			
		

> Wow. Very nice. Particularly impressive that it runs on such low pressure. What is the painted? finish and process?
> 
> Regards,
> Dennis


Hi Dennis.Thanks.
 One coat of Dupli-Color self etching primer (UPC 94690) dry sprayed just enough to cover, immediately followed by a thin dry sprayed coat of clear lacquer (any brand). I avoid applying to much as this will cause the finish to flow into a smooth finish on the surface.This is a technique that causes "orange peel" and is normally avoided. However, in this case it is the goal, and it imparts a pleasant textured look that I find appealing. I have also used this technique with red and gray primers getting equally good results. The color choices are somewhat limited although there are sometimes dramatic shade differences between manufacturers.This does not work with glossy colors and turns out looking like just another bad paint job.
I find lacquer finishes to be very durable and surviving next day assembly, and refuse to use anything else.
MB


----------



## 4156df (Mar 9, 2009)

Thanks, MB. There's no way I would have guessed that. Can't wait to give it a try.

Dennis


----------

